# Canon Expo 2010



## Jaszek (Aug 17, 2010)

So I just singed up for the Expo on Sept. 2nd and 3rd. Anyone else attending/wanting to attend? If you want to attend, PM me and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## RomanMF (Aug 17, 2010)

I think I just sent you a PM, did you get it?


----------



## Jaszek (Aug 17, 2010)

got it


----------

